# Help please - sick goat



## geonjenn (Oct 3, 2012)

Good morning. This is my first time to post, but I've been reading through the posts and have learned so much from everyone since I joined. Thank you all for that.

We have nubian goats, and are still very new to this and learning as we go. We have 11 girls and one wether in one pen by the house and then four bucks in another pen with four calves at the barn.

This morning when I went to check on the boys and let the calves out, one of the boys was in a corner and did not come out to greet me or move around with the others. I went to check on him and he's just standing still and won't move around much unless pushed. There is urine dripping from his penis and the ground is wet in a little puddle under it like it's been dripping a while. He will occasionally strain like he's trying to push but nothing happens. From reading the forums, I assume this to be urinary calculi, but want to get other opinions to be sure since I don't have much experience. Also, I read another thread with the following recommendation: (sorry I can't remember the person's name who posted it without clicking back and losing this)

"So, to recap:

Soluble ammonium chloride drench NOW, plus another 300mg/kg drench 2x/day for a week.
Acepromazine NOW.
Banamine NOW.
Dexamethasone NOW, plus 1ml/20lbs IM 1x/day...he needs the full dose of dex for at least 3 tp 5 days IMHO, and your vet will probably want to 'wean' him down off of it after that.
Antibiotics NOW. I'd probably go with good ol' PenG here, since he's gonna be on dex for a good while anyway and PenG works better when given for an extended dosage period. Dosage is 1ml/15lbs 2x/day for 7-10 days through an 18ga needle (20ga if you wuss out)."

If this is what I need to do, please tell me these things:
Where do I get soluble ammonium chloride?
Are Acepromazine and Dexamethasone only available from a vet? It's Sunday and the vet is not an option. Only Tractor Supply and Atwoods are available today.
I have Banamine, but what is the dose?
Will Pennicillin (in the big brown bottle) suffice, or do I need another antibiotic?

This of course has to happen on a Sunday and the day after my husband left to go hunting. I don't give shots (yes, I'm a wuss) but I guess today I will learn.

Any advice or help will be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

1cc/ 100lbs forthe banamine liquid.

tractor supply should have the ammonium chloride (AC). Also google/search for apple cider vinegar (ACV). You'd want the raw stuff if possible. Some grocery chains carry it now. I found it hard to drench with the AC because it's nasty tasting. ACV is much easier for me.

Some ppl are able to massage out the lil stones too - I don't care to touch a stinky bucks &^&^& but have never tried this.

Don't know about the rest. I've never had a severe case before. Others will chime in soon.

HTH,


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Yes ace and dex are veterinary items. I don't know that I'd give Ace for urinary calci. Banamine as elizabeth said 1cc/100#. Amonium chloride at farm supplies, one made by animed, you could do 1 1/2 tspn in water or juice for 7-10 days. You want to be sure his feed has a 2:1 ratio. hope he gets better


----------



## countrygirl17 (Nov 4, 2012)

Give him a shot of banamine and a dose apple cider vingar asap! You need to give him apple cider vinegar every hour if you can and also vitamin c if you have it. The banamine will help him relax and the apple cider vinegar and vitamin c will help break down the stones. I haven't had much luck with Amonium chloride I've had personal experience with this and there is no time to lose.


----------



## countrygirl17 (Nov 4, 2012)

Also don't give him any grain or alfalfa. Just keep grass hay in front of him. Also, if you can't get vitamin c into him try giving him green apples. They hold lots of natural vitamin c.


----------



## geonjenn (Oct 3, 2012)

Just came back from giving him the Banamine and about two tsp of apple cider vinegar. I used the biggest syringe I had (not very big) and filled it up with the ACV and squirted it in his mouth. I watched him for about 15 minutes and he actually did pass some urine while I was there, though I could tell it didn't empty his bladder. I will take back more ACV and some vitamin C if I have any here shortly. Thank you all so much! I swear when it rains it pours (and it's about to actually rain)! Came back to the house and it feels like the temperature dropped at least 15-20 degrees, let the female goats back in their pen since it seems like it's about to rain and then the neighbor called that one of our llamas was out on the highway. Lovely. Got him back in, now let's see what other adventures this day has in store!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

You can also use Fruit Fresh, Not fresh fruit, but a product called Fruit Fresh that you sprinkle onto fruit to keep it from browning. mix in juice or water 2 tablespoons in 2 ounces of liquid every 4 hours. 

Ammonia Chloride works best, but ACV, and Vitamin C and Fruit Fresh will be better than nothing. 

It is great that he is still peeing, even a little.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

You can also try acid pak 4 way x 2, I've never used it but its apparently very good as a treatment and a preventative.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

If you don't have a large syringe use a turkey baster


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

I lost a pygmy early on to urinary calculi and it is horrible! I keep the stuff needed to treat it on hand. If you goat is used to natural remedies he will take the raw apple cider vinegar from a dish. Good for parasites as well. 
Like the turkey baster suggestion!


----------



## geonjenn (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you all. Unfortunately, while I was gone to town looking for ammonium chloride, he died. I guess it was pretty bad before I caught it. I did not find any ammonium chloride and the employees at both Atwoods and Tractor Supply looked at me like I had two heads when I asked for it. I intend to find it somewhere regardless so that I can keep it on hand. Also, I will be taking another look at what we're feeding because I do not want this to happen again. Although we had not named this little boy and he was for sale so I was trying not to get too attached, I am sad to lose him. Especially knowing he had to have been in pain.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry.  :hug: 
Some minerals and feeds have ammonium chloride added to prevent UC. Apple cider vinegar (1/4 to 1/2 tsp per day) is another option. I have used it for three years and have never had a problem.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh man ... I am so sorry ... with UC it can be hereditary, dietary, or both. It's a monster.


----------



## countrygirl17 (Nov 4, 2012)

I am so sorry! ((Hugs!!))


----------

